# portland ugh



## rocksy (Feb 10, 2008)

sick, cold, and random showers only make me and my girlfriend wet to the bone, luckily we sort of planned ahead and had enough moneys to get a cheap motel for 7 days, but after we're out that is it, game over, the real squatting starts. so now what? we don't know anyone in this gigantic city and the only place we've been was powell's bookstore. if anyone can either help us by meeting up and showing us the ropes enough to get us off our feet, thanks in advance.


----------



## rocksy (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the information. we did see that sisters of the road place, but it was closed, since it was like, 7 am XD. thanks for the tips. if we head to salem, we'll certainly email you.


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 10, 2008)

just go to the square downtown, kids might be there


----------



## rocksy (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks, we'll definitely check it out


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 11, 2008)

Both the northeast and the southeast have some real nice pourches and shit you can crash under, if you head far into the SW there's plenty of industrial shit you can crash under, even some old box cars. Forest park is full of caves and great natural shelter, you can even have a fire if you head in just a little (some stolen tyvek and ferns make a great tent). Portland is a squatters dream, there's so much really, but I don't feel comfortable giving away exact locations online. Also there's always couches available on couchsurfing.com, or you can just party hop in the SE untill you find someone who doesn't mind you staying the night, I know people who've done this for years on end. Basically, get your ass out of the hotel and out of downtown and you should find a spot in no time. If you wind up truly shit outta luck PM me and I'll help you out.


----------



## rocksy (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks you guys. you all are so nice. i love portland already


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 11, 2008)

fuck, I really meant the NW for industrial shit... its been a while (whiskey doesn't help either). I worked briefly at an ashpalt plant chipping out tanks (don't ask how that happened) on st. helen's that bordered the SE side of the park and we would routinely go for smoke walks into the park and some of the camps had been there for years. The guys back there were friendly enough once we said hi and passed the joint. I later used that area to camp on several occassions. I'm not saying set up a permanate spot or anything, it's just a good area to crash for the night and not have to worry about cops, just respect your neighbors. Sorry about the fuckup...


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 18, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Watch out about Forest Park. Lots of locals use it for jogging and walking their dogs. I myself would never suggest that park. I have bore witness to some screwed up shit there. But yes on the SW part. If I had a map and was there now I could turn you on to a couple of great spots...Also, try the industrial are just past Thurman, kind of near Forest Park but more north...OH, and if you can get to Hawthorn, there are more chances of bumping into REAL people. and plenty of ops for hook ups to crash space too. (A few hippies, but it kool there. 25th all the way up to 40th)
> 
> (Pioneer Square is over rated, but still a good starting point) Used to be the hub of the 'scene' back in my day, now a days, not so much. AVOID old town, bullshit and trouble and LOTS of cops...


My boy Scat took me to the hollywood district and it has some good spots, but there are a lot of junkies and homebums. We crashed at the bat caves and the i-5 bridge at the tracks east/ south split. ( can't give up location over Internet sorry) downtown was good to me.


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 20, 2008)

didn't come off that way at all.


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe a bit late for any help, but..

you should go to the black rose if you havent already.

http://blackrose.revolt.org/

could probably point you in the right direction. picked up some much needed shoes when i was there too, so if you need clothes go over there.


----------



## macks (Apr 22, 2008)

black rose is on mississippi st in north portland, it's a looong walk from downtown but if you can afford/get a ride on a city bus it's not bad. it's right next to the mississippi house co-op. definately a cool place, they have a pretty rockin free pile. they also serve free coffee and tea most of the time. but it's all volunteer run so the hours can be pretty variable. 

arrow, i don't think that fnb info is up to date.. the eugene one wasn't because they serve two days a week and the site only lists one.. my friend in salem was talking about starting fnb up there but i haven't heard if she actually got it started or not.


----------



## Labea (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah i emailed fnb about updateing their emails and info on anchorage fnb, since the last group stopped doing it a few years ago, and since i last checked they havnt changed anything.


----------



## macks (Apr 22, 2008)

wider you mean in NW portland or NW in general? the one in eugene is pretty good, I helped out there for a while and we even served in the snow! hippies probably (it is eugene), hipsters not really..

as far as FNB being on time I saw Keith McHenry speak and he said being late saved his life once since someone put a time bomb under the table they were going to serve at.. 

speaking of, passing through Olympia a few times I've talked to a bunch of people they do the EGYHOP (emma goldman youth and homeless outreach program) and they have a cool thing going. they ride around on bikes with trailers and give people food, directions, advice, clean needles, warm clothes, blankets, coffee, etc.. in my opinion sounds like it's a lot more effective than FNB since it's roaming and nightly, and offers more than just food.


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 22, 2008)

I concur. Iggyhop is the shit! But last i heard they changed the name to dun n dun. could be wrong tho.


----------



## Poking Victim (Apr 24, 2008)

what happened to riding the max and never paying?



macks said:


> black rose is on mississippi st in north portland, it's a looong walk from downtown but if you can afford/get a ride on a city bus it's not bad. it's right next to the mississippi house co-op. definately a cool place, they have a pretty rockin free pile. they also serve free coffee and tea most of the time. but it's all volunteer run so the hours can be pretty variable.
> 
> arrow, i don't think that fnb info is up to date.. the eugene one wasn't because they serve two days a week and the site only lists one.. my friend in salem was talking about starting fnb up there but i haven't heard if she actually got it started or not.


----------



## macks (Apr 25, 2008)

I was up there a few months ago and rode MAX without fare no problem.. I hear the people who check tickets are pretty obvious and you can just step off a train if they get on and wait for the next one. Even if they do catch you, you can always pull the "out of towner, didn't know better" card (probably depending on how crusty you are..) .. fareless square was nice I hope they don't nix it.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 25, 2008)

portland: the only city where i've ever found a loaded revolver in a wet white sock behind a bush.
i'm not joking, this really happened.


----------



## jade (Jun 11, 2008)

dooode i feel ya my boyfriend and i are in the same situation right now, except we're in california last nite we had to scrape our money together and stay in a super 8 motel because us hanging out around the truck station during the day asking for rides made all the employees suspicious, they were going to call the cops if we tried sleeping outside, the problem i have with traveling is getting stuck on the fucking highway for 3 days because no one will give you a ride, and then you run out of food, and water, it sucksssss, shoplifting is so hard to do when you're traveling because you're already a target when you walk in just because of the way you look, and squats, geeze, i've ran into some that the kids there won't even let you crash for a night, what's with this prestiges attitude of "more radical/traveled longer than you"


----------



## Poking Victim (Jun 12, 2008)

jade said:


> dooode i feel ya my boyfriend and i are in the same situation right now, except we're in california last nite we had to scrape our money together and stay in a super 8 motel because us hanging out around the truck station during the day asking for rides made all the employees suspicious, they were going to call the cops if we tried sleeping outside, the problem i have with traveling is getting stuck on the fucking highway for 3 days because no one will give you a ride, and then you run out of food, and water, it sucksssss, shoplifting is so hard to do when you're traveling because you're already a target when you walk in just because of the way you look, and squats, geeze, i've ran into some that the kids there won't even let you crash for a night, what's with this prestiges attitude of "more radical/traveled longer than you"



If you can't squat without the cops being called, it's no wonder why nobody wants to squat with you.


----------



## Poking Victim (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll nazi my squat if I don't want to hang out with the person.


----------



## gangleri (Jun 13, 2008)

With regard to FnB in Portland, its going six days a week now, all feedings at 5:30pm. Details:

Monday: Peninsula Park in North Portland. Peninsula is at the intersection of N. Albina and N. Ainsworth, and also N. Albina and N. Rosa Parks. google maps

Tuesday: 
A) Col. Summers Park in Southeast. Corner of SE Belmont and 20th. map

B) Raw Food not Bombs in North Park Blocks, Northwest Portland, by the elephant statue. On Burnside between NW Park and 8th. Its in front of Powells Technical Books (map)

Wednesday: this one is in outer SE, at SE 52nd and Foster, in the park at that intersection.

Thursday: Irving Park, in North Portland, on the corner of NE Fremont and 7th. map

Friday: Also in Col. Summers, see Tuesday A.

Saturday: Also in North Park Blocks, see Tuesday B.

I'm pretty sure this is it so far. Almost a full week, the food is always good, and theres typically plenty of produce and bread to take.


----------



## macks (Jun 13, 2008)

i ate at the raw fnb at the elephant a few weeks ago, the food is really really good and the lady that makes it is very nice as well. i heard she works at a raw vegan restaraunt, its definately of the quality and worth a visit!


----------



## ben-david (Aug 8, 2008)

I know the people that did Food Not Bombs in Salem, went to the same high school, they were a few years older then me though, got to know them because we had a Critical Mass for awhile also, both are defunct, the main FNB guy last I talked to him was going to culinary school so I think they just all graduated and had other things going on? 

I'm headed to SF in a few days and then coming back up to Portland and am gonna be squatting for a little while, dont know where but if anyone knows of some good places PM your number and ill call when im in town, or if you just wanna hang out or whatevs


----------

